# a/a hairless growing white hair?!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

So I recently had a litter containing true hairless, one was a fluffy black rex and the other was a black standard. Their coats fell out like normal but now, as young adults, they are growing weird hairs all over. I assume this is some sort of molt and I'm not surprised by it as their hr grandma is the same way-- 85% of the time she is a hairless, the rest of the time she looks like this:










The funny thing is that the hairless babies are now growing their second, temporary crap-coat, but it's white instead of black! They still have a smidgin of dark hair around the nose and on the tail and feet. Also, it seems to me that their "new coats" are more textured than the original coats were- the standard's new coat has the same waviness I see in most of my fuzzies. Is this normal for them?

Here is a before and after pic of Nosferatu, who has the most pronounced weird hairs:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I was SO confused for a moment there......thought you were saying the pew was the same mouse as the black....lol

So strange the hairs coming in look so light.....I've not had black hairless yet, but I've had other non-white's, and the hairs that grow are always colored normally....**shrug**


----------

